# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Du-Neretvanska županija

## zanamala

gledam naslov i fali mi nešto kad tamo nema Dubrovnika i bliže mu okolice  :shock: 

_HELLOOOO DUBROVČANKE  ............._

Hajmo se organizirati...tu kod nas itekako ima se što činiti..... :D 


Ako ima koga lijepo molim neka mi se javi na PP

----------


## zrinka

evo, ja pokrivam jedan dio najjuznije zupanije
a ovo ljeto, ako sve bude teklo po planu, mozes nam se pridruziti na tjednu dojenja koji mislimo i u dubrovniku odrzati......

 :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

pa naravno, na zanamalu racunamo, ona je ovim htjela aktivirati forumasice odozdo da se ukljuce u rad udruge

----------


## zanamala

:Razz:  ....tu sam......kad  god i sto god mogu pomoci....(istina ovo s dojenjem ide teze jer je patrik sad 4 godine ,ali ponosno obznanjujem da je sisao do pune dvije ...valjda je i to neko iskustvo)

----------


## zanamala

_Dubrovacke  Rode  ujedinimo se_ 



*cure zene majke  decki ocevi  i ini.....hajmo....za Apel....u boj* 

 :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:

----------


## tratincica

sto je s tim tjednom dojenja_ zanamala hocemo se mi nesto organizirati?

ako vec pise negdje o ovome javite mi link....jer nisam nigdje pronasla nista o dubrovniku....thanks

----------


## ivarica

poslala link

----------


## zanamala

eh...imamo Ti,Karlo i ja   :Crying or Very sad:  ...ne mogu to tako izgurati....

----------


## petra

_HELLOOOO DUBROVČANKE  ............._

ja sam iz Grada, trenutno u bruxellesu, ali podrzavam akcije!

ali samo nesto........
Helloooooo DUBROVKINJE   :Smile:  (nemojte "dubrovcanke")

----------


## zanamala

ma e... to....ja sam leteca tu..pa ne zamjeri gosparko (bem ti al smo tači!) 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## petra

:Love:

----------

